# et al



## Hosamsting

Hola!

¿Esta expresión quiere decir "y otros"?

   (Kouris-Blazos et al, 1999; Kafatos et al, 1999).  

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cluelesa

Sí. Del latin _et alii _(creo que se escribe así!)


----------



## Hosamsting

Cluelesa said:


> Sí. Del latin _et alii _(creo que se escribe así!)



Gracias Cluelesa por su ayuda.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Cluelesa said:


> Sí. Del latin _et alii _(creo que se escribe así!)


 
Sí, así se escribe.


----------



## pickypuck

Hosamsting said:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Esta expresión quiere decir "y otros"?
> 
> (Kouris-Blazos et al, 1999; Kafatos et al, 1999).
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Leyendo textos científicos en castellano me he encontrado esta expresión frecuentemente como "y cols.", es decir, "y colaboradores" y así es como suelo emplearla yo al escribir en castellano. El "et al." lo dejo para cuando el artículo toca escribirlo en inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## Hosamsting

Gracias a todos por su participacion.


----------



## Hosamsting

pickypuck said:


> Leyendo textos científicos en castellano me he encontrado esta expresión frecuentemente como "y cols.", es decir, "y colaboradores" y así es como suelo emplearla yo al escribir en castellano. El "et al." lo dejo para cuando el artículo toca escribirlo en inglés.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Pickpuck!

Gracias por su participacion.

Sí, y también se puede utilizar en castellano, lo he encontrado en un artículo en español.


----------



## mirx

Del DPD:



> *et álii*. Loc. lat. que significa literalmente ‘y otros’. Se utiliza, con valor semejante al de _etcétera,_ pero referido a personas: _«El movimiento de haitianos, jamaicanos, dominicanos, puertorriqueños, et álii, a los Estados Unidos y capitales europeas ha reducido el promedio total de coste de la mano de obra»_ (Moreno _Historia_ [Cuba 1983]). Aparece normalmente en repertorios bibliográficos, tras el nombre de un autor, para indicar que la obra en cuestión ha sido realizada, además, por otras personas. Es frecuente que aparezca en su forma abreviada _et ál_


----------



## Pinairun

Hosamsting said:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Esta expresión quiere decir "y otros"?
> 
> (Kouris-Blazos et al, 1999; Kafatos et al, 1999).
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 

"Et ál.", con tilde y punto.

(Kouris-Blazos et ál., 1999; Kafatos et ál., 1999)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "Et *ál.", con tilde y punto.


Diga lo que diga la academia española, en una palabra latina es una falta de ortografía poner tildes, ya que no existían en latín por innecesarias. _Et al._ < lat. _et alii_ (nominativo plural masculino de _alius, -a, -ud_, 'otro -distinto-'), 'y otros' (distintos del autor principal o coordinador).


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Diga lo que diga la academia española, en una palabra latina es una falta de ortografía poner tildes, ya que no existían en latín por innecesarias. _Et al._ < lat. _et alii_ (nominativo plural masculino de _alius, -a, -ud_, 'otro -distinto-'), 'y otros' (distintos del autor principal o coordinador).


 
Ay, Xiao. Esto es peor que descubrir lo de los Reyes Magos...
¿Tampoco debería acentuarse _etcétera_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Etcétera_ es palabra española de pleno derecho, aunque sea un semicultismo escolar y sigue sus reglas de acentuación. En latín es una expresión, _et caetera_ 'y lo demás, y el resto', que sufre adaptaciones en su paso al español que suelda la expresión, convierte /ae/ en /e/, y conserva el grupo /tc/ formado en la fusión por puro prurito escolar.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> Diga lo que diga la academia española, en una palabra latina es una falta de ortografía poner tildes, ya que no existían en latín por innecesarias. _Et al._ < lat. _et alii_ (nominativo plural masculino de _alius, -a, -ud_, 'otro -distinto-'), 'y otros' (distintos del autor principal o coordinador).


 
Es lo que siempre supe.
No había acentos en latín, ni _eses _en plural.
¿Pero entonces, qué hacemos, como en la pregunta precedente, con:

Etc_é_tera, d_é_ficit (sin ese en plural)?

¿Nos vamos al foro latín?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que ya respondí en el mensaje 12. _Etcétera, déficit, accésit, quórum_, y otras son plenamente españolas y siguen las reglas de la lengua, pero no es el caso de _et alii_. Otra cosa es cuando se escriben en latín, pero entonces hay que marcar el hecho léxica, sintáctica o gráficamente (lt, lat., latín, comillas, cursivas, etc.) y seguir sus reglas de escritura.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Es lo que siempre supe.
> No había acentos en latín, ni _eses _en plural.
> ¿Pero entonces, qué hacemos, como en la pregunta precedente, con:
> 
> Etc_é_tera, d_é_ficit (sin ese en plural)?
> 
> ¿Nos vamos al foro latín?


 
Las palabras en español, independientemente de su origen, han de acentuarse de acuerdo a las reglas del idioma. No sé si haya excepciones a la regla. En el caso de "et al", parece no estar castellanizada por lo que la acentuación no corresponde. Nótese el uso de bastardillas para indicar que es una voz extranjera.


----------



## Pinairun

Del Apéndice 2 del DPD:

et ál.
et álii (_lat.:_ 'y otros')

(No hay cursivas)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues qué barbaridad la de los señores académicos, sacan y ponen tildes según la intensidad y procedencia del vientp, porque no encuentro otra explicación para _*et álii_ y _et ál_. Pero, ¿no se dan cuenta de que son académicos de la lengua _española_ sola y únicamente?.


----------



## Hosamsting

Gracias a todos por su participación que ha enriquecido el hilo.

La verdad que está escrito sin tilde en el artículo que estoy traduciendo que está escrito en español actual.

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

 Esta escasa incidencia de enfermedades vasculares se relacionó con los efectos potencialmente beneficiosos sobre el perfil lipoproteico de las dietas ricas en ácidos grasos monoinsaturados. Y llevó a pensar que lo importante no era la cantidad de grasa sino la calidad de la misma. Posteriormente se han realizado estudios, comparando distintas poblaciones, que han confirmado una vez más los beneficios de la dieta mediterránea rica en aceite de oliva. (Kouris-Blazos et al, 1999; Kafatos et al, 1999).


----------



## Pinairun

Hosamsting said:


> Gracias a todos por su participación que ha enriquecido el hilo.
> 
> La verdad que está escrito sin tilde en el artículo que estoy traduciendo que está escrito en español actual.
> 
> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> 
> Esta escasa incidencia de enfermedades vasculares se relacionó con los efectos potencialmente beneficiosos sobre el perfil lipoproteico de las dietas ricas en ácidos grasos monoinsaturados. Y llevó a pensar que lo importante no era la cantidad de grasa sino la calidad de la misma. Posteriormente se han realizado estudios, comparando distintas poblaciones, que han confirmado una vez más los beneficios de la dieta mediterránea rica en aceite de oliva. (Kouris-Blazos et al, 1999; Kafatos et al, 1999).


 
Lo que es seguro que le falta es el punto. Por ser una *abreviatura*.



> 1. Es la representación gráfica reducida de una palabra o grupo de palabras, obtenida por eliminación de algunas de las letras o sílabas de su escritura completa y *que siempre se cierra con un punto*. Para consultar la lista de abreviaturas convencionales de uso general en español, → apéndice 2.


----------



## pickypuck

Pinairun said:


> Lo que es seguro que le falta es el punto. Por ser una *abreviatura*.


 
A modo de curiosidad, decir que en ocasiones es la propia revista la que en sus normas establece que no se ponga punto tras la abreviatura, entre otras disposiciones. Habría que ver si efectivamente se trata de una falta o el artículo simplemente sigue el estilo impuesto por la publicación.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

pickypuck said:


> A modo de curiosidad, decir que en ocasiones es la propia revista la que en sus normas establece que no se ponga punto tras la abreviatura, entre otras disposiciones. Habría que ver si efectivamente se trata de una falta o el artículo simplemente sigue el estilo impuesto por la publicación.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Solo para dar mayor información, copio esto que aparece en la FUNDÉU:




> *Consulta: *
> 29/06/2009 Cuando en un artículo científico hay más de 3 autores, dicen algunos expertos que según las normas se debe utilizar la fórmula «y colaboradores», pero el uso del latín «et al» se ha extendido . ¿Qué se debe hacer?
> *Respuesta :* La norma internacional de la ISO se limita a dar unas directrices generales que deben precisarse en cada estilo editorial, sin que haya una regla fija para ello.
> 
> En cuanto a la abreviatura _et ál._, la ISO no la impone, sino que solo establece que ha de usarse esta abreviatura o su equivalente. El equivalente en español es _y otros_, que se usa con cierta frecuencia,
> pero lo de _y colaboradores_ no lo hemos visto y, en la mayoría de los casos sería incorrecto (los nombres suprimidos no tienen por qué ser de colaboradores).
> 
> Otras fórmulas, como reemplazar todos los autores por _AA. VV._ (_autores varios_) son también incorrectas.
> 
> Observe también que, según la RAE, la abreviatura _et ál._ debe llevar tilde.



Un saludo


----------



## pickypuck

Pinairun said:


> Solo para dar mayor información, copio esto que aparece en la FUNDÉU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


 
Muchísimas gracias por la aportación, Pinairun. Me quedo literalmente estupefacto al leer que la FUNDÉU no ha visto nunca lo de "y colaboradores". Es una expresión de lo más común en los artículos científicos. Se me acaba de caer un mito, yo que pensaba que estos señores solían estar más informados de la realidad que los académicos. En cuanto a que los nombres suprimidos no tienen por qué ser colaboradores, no sé de qué Ciencia estarán hablando. Habría que ver qué entiende la FUNDÉU por colaborador. En las Ciencias Experimentales todos son colaboradores en alguna medida. A no ser que al primer autor le guste incluir nombres de gente que no ha hecho nada o su jefe (que suele ser el último firmante) le imponga algún nombre. Pero esto serían excepciones.

Un cordial saludo y feliz año 2010.


----------



## Pinairun

pickypuck said:


> Muchísimas gracias por la aportación, Pinairun. Me quedo literalmente estupefacto al leer que el FUNDÉU no ha visto nunca lo de "y colaboradores". Es una expresión de lo más común en los artículos científicos. Se me acaba de caer un mito, yo que pensaba que estos señores solían estar más informados de la realidad que los académicos. En cuanto a que los nombres suprimidos no tienen por qué ser colaboradores, no sé de qué Ciencia estarán hablando. Habría que ver qué entiende el FUNDÉU por colaborador. En las Ciencias Experimentales todos son colaboradores en alguna medida. A no ser que al primer autor le guste incluir nombres de gente que no ha hecho nada o su jefe (que suele ser el último firmante) le imponga algún nombre. Pero esto serían excepciones.
> 
> Un cordial saludo y feliz año 2010.


 
Esto es para que acabes mejor el año.

Si FUNDÉU es Fundación del (?) Español Urgente, debe ser la FUNDÉU. Me ha llamado la atención leerlo en masculino. 

Te deseo lo mismo, un feliz año 2010 en el que recuperes los mitos perdidos.

Un saludo


----------



## pickypuck

Pinairun said:


> Esto es para que acabes mejor el año.
> 
> Si FUNDÉU es Fundación del (?) Español Urgente, debe ser la FUNDÉU. Me ha llamado la atención leerlo en masculino.
> 
> Te deseo lo mismo, un feliz año 2010 en el que recuperes los mitos perdidos.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Después de ver lo que decían, "el" sin ninguna duda, ya que "fracaso" es masculino 

Ya está corregido. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Hosamsting

pickypuck said:


> A modo de curiosidad, decir que en ocasiones es la propia revista la que en sus normas establece que no se ponga punto tras la abreviatura, entre otras disposiciones. Habría que ver si efectivamente se trata de una falta o el artículo simplemente sigue el estilo impuesto por la publicación.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Hola pickypuck y Pinariun!

La verdad es que en el artículo esta expresión se repite y está puesta a veces con el punto y otras sin ello.

Es un artículo del COI (Consejo Oleícola Internacional).


----------



## Señor K

La expresión esta ¿debe escribirse con cursivas ("Pancho Pistolas _et al."_)?


----------



## chamyto

Buena pregunta, yo creo que no hace falta.

A ver qué opina el resto.


----------



## Agró

Debería. Ya lo dejó claro Xiao hace seis años. El DPD propone una forma sin pies ni cabeza, en redonda y con tilde: et ál, lo cual es un despropósito.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, porque entera queda en itálicas también, ya que es latín: _et alii_. La Ortografía la tiene aquí.

Si se asimila y tilda, para hacer _a-*li-*i_ esdrújula, entonces en redonda. En español dos vocales iguales hacen hiato, _chiita, priista_, _tiito_, está bien formada *á*-li-i.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias, muchachos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

A ver si entiendo, porque hay veces que la RAE me hace dudar, y a modo de resumen:
- Si se escribe en latín, es _et alii _(en cursiva por no ser español).
- Acá tengo la duda: no sé si existe la abreviatura en latín, ni si se mantiene la regla del español de que las abreviaturas llevan obligatoriamente un punto final. De ser así, sería _et al._, con punto y en cursiva.
- En español sería et álii, con tilde y sin cursiva porque es español.
- Su abreviatura sería et ál., con tilde, sin cursiva y con punto.
- Suponiendo que los cuatro puntos anteriores son correctos, no entiendo por qué en la cita del DPD hecha por Mirx en #8 dice "en su forma abreviada _et ál"_ (así, en cursiva, con tilde y sin punto), y en la cita de la FUNDÉU que hace Pinairun en #21 dice "la abreviatura _et ál._ debe llevar tilde" (cursiva y con tilde).

¿En dónde me perdí?


----------



## Rocko!

Hakuna Matata said:


> y en la cita de la FUNDÉU que hace Pinairun en #21 dice "la abreviatura _et ál._ debe llevar tilde" (cursiva y con tilde).


Como haya sido en el pasado, ya no importa mucho, ahora es "_et al_."

Si la cita de la FUNDÉU,* de verdad* incluyó la frase "Observe también que, según la RAE, la abreviatura _et ál._ debe llevar tilde" (podría ser un agregado de @Pinairun), esta frase ya no está, la eliminaron:
et al., et alii

La Ortografía 2010 parece estar completamente ajustada a la ISO: _et al_.

La ISO 690 (12ª ed. 1987) dice:


> 7.1.5. Más de tres nombres
> Cuando hay más de tres nombres, basta que se indique el primero, los dos primeros o los tres primeros. Los otros nombres pueden ser omitidos. Cuando uno o más nombres son omitidos, la abreviación  “_et al._” (et alii), o su equivalente, es añadida después del último nombre.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Gracias Rocko! por tomarte el trabajo de buscar la cita de FUNDÉU.
Igualmente, cuando transcribes la ISO 690 aparece escrito et alii, sin cursiva o sea en versión en español, pero no le colocan tilde... salvo que las cursivas se pierdan en el copiado y pegado (que no parece ser el caso).


----------



## Xiscomx

S.V. said:


> Sí, porque entera queda en itálicas también, ya que es latín: _et alii_. La Ortografía la tiene aquí.


También aparece en el OLE 2010 en su versión escrita: Apéndices. 1 Lista de abreviaturas.


----------

